
Write yourself a Scheme in 48 hours (in Haskell) - j_baker
http://jonathan.tang.name/files/scheme_in_48/tutorial/overview.html
======
stralep
It seems that this is newer...

[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_H...](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours)

Also, there you can download PDF.

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah, the Wikibook version is more actively maintained. I haven't really
touched the original in about 3 years. I keep meaning to revisit it and
include some of the stuff I've learned in the intervening time (LLVM codegen
and JIT, for example), but I've got way too many other projects that are
occupying my time...

------
hammerdr
This is great! I love the idea of doing something both challenging and
interesting in order to learn a language. I belong in that first group (know
Scheme but know very little Haskell) so this is perfect for me :)

Is there a tutorial on testing in Haskell that you would recommend to go along
with this?

~~~
hiena03
Real World Haskell has a chapter about testing
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/testing-and-quality-
as...](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/testing-and-quality-
assurance.html)

------
terra_t
I dunno...

When I was in high school I wrote a subroutine threaded FORTH for OS-9 on the
TRS-80 color computer; it was 2000 lines of assembly code and it (almost)
worked right the first time.

~~~
david
I dunno...

When I was in junior high school I wrote a fully functioning perl on the TI-80
graphing calculator. It was about 200 lines of code, and it (almost) worked
right the first time.

